# Games auf Dualscreen

## TheBunman

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem xorg.

Sobald ich ein Spiel starte, z.b. OpenArena, habe ich das Spiel nicht aquf einem Monitor sondern zentriert auf beiden Monitoren, was natuerlich nicht den gewünschten Spielspass bringt.

Hat von euch evtl. einer eine Idee was ich anpassen muss, damit es auf einem Monitor läuft?

Hier meine xorg.conf

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Thu Jun  5 00:08:24 PDT 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "True"

    Option         "MetaModes" "nvidia-auto-select, nvidia-auto-select"

    Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "LeftOf"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Als Desktop Manager läuft bei mir Kde 3.5.

Viele Grüsse und Danke

DerBunman

----------

## rc

Hi,

eine "quick and dirty" Lösung wär, dass Du Deine Spiele in einem Fenster laufen lässt und die Fenster dann entsprechend positionierst.

IIRC kann man bei KDE das auch so einstellen, dass die Fensterpositionen usw. gespeichert und beim nächsten Start wiederverwendet werden.

Um dann ein "Fullscreen Look and Feel" zu kriegen kann man, wenn alles soweit passt die "Decorations" - also den Rahmen usw. um das Fenster - abschalten.

Auch diese Geschichte kann man IIRC so einstellen, dass es automatisch beim nächsten Start wieder so hergestellt wird.

Viele Grüße

rc

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du alles mit xinerama USE-flag kompiliert?

Aber ich habe auch spiele die sich nicht dran halten.

----------

## TheBunman

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Tipps, aber xinerama habe ich schon aktiv.

Wenn ich bei OpenArena Fullscreen ausschalte, wird es nicht besser, ich kann komischweise die Auflösung nicht runterschalten, es geht lediglich 3360x1050 auszuwählen (1680x1050 fest in das Config File einzutragen hilft leider auch nicht).

Bei Frozenbubbe habe ich das selbe Problem, sobald ich auf Fullscreen stelle, ist es zentriert auf beiden Monitoren.

Jedoch Nexuiz funktioniert einwandfrei.

Dies sind auch so ziehmlich alle Spiele die ich vor meiner Neuinstallation installiert hatte. Und vorher lief es auch alles anständig auf einem Monitor und nicht über beide.

Jedoch war ich aufgrund eines Plattencrashs gezwungen neu zu installieren und komme auch nicht mehr an die alte xorg.conf ran.

Falls jemand noch eine Idee hat, immer her damit  :Smile: 

Viele Grüsse

DerBunman

----------

## schotter

Keine Lösung deines Problems, aber wie wäre es mit 2 separaten X-Servern? Und vielleicht gibt es ja einen Befehl (bzw. eine Anwendung, die dir das dann abnimmt) mit dem man Fenster auf andere X-Server schieben kann.   :Question: 

Bzw. du lässt zu, dass man auf den einen der beiden XServer von "außen" zugreifen kann und steuerst diesen dann vom anderen aus.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Und vielleicht gibt es ja einen Befehl (bzw. eine Anwendung, die dir das dann abnimmt) mit dem man Fenster auf andere X-Server schieben kann.

 

Meld dich, wenn du sowas findest.  :Very Happy: 

Fenster von einem Screen auf einen anderen Verschieben ist glaub ich nur mit Xinerama möglich. Aber ich irre mich auch gern.

----------

## Anarcho

Du könntest dir aber ne X-Conf mit nur einem Monitor zusammenstellen und diese dann für Spiele mittels

```
* games-util/xgame

     Available versions:  1.7.1

     Homepage:            http://xgame.tlhiv.com/

     Description:         Run games in a separate X session

* games-util/xgame-gtk2

     Available versions:  2.0.2

     Homepage:            http://xgame.tlhiv.com/

     Description:         Run games in a separate X session
```

nutzen. So mache ich das jedenfalls bei manchen Spielen.

----------

